
Volitional Control of Vocalizations in Crows - bookofjoe
https://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.3000375
======
silicaroach
Absolutely escapes me why anyone would think that any birds would not have
conscious control over vocalizations. Highlights what is wrong with biology ie
the assumption that we are surrounded by mindless organic automatons vice
living, thinking creatures.

~~~
sfvisser
> "However, it is unclear whether songbirds can cognitively control their
> vocal output."

The second sentence of the abstract.

These biologists did not seem to assume that 'we are surrounded by mindless
organic automatons' at all. They just didn't know and that's why they did some
research. They probably started this research _because_ they had some
conviction that (at least some) birds do have control.

~~~
michael-ax
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9kr7ptryrbv1ruw/WhiteFeather.mpeg](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9kr7ptryrbv1ruw/WhiteFeather.mpeg)

As simply sitting with one of these birds will quickly convince you that they
aren't just smart but have a lot of control, I'm moved to think that they
simply explored the inefficiencies of mechanized training approaches.

